# Software for beyond Micro 300 GB



## Popdo (Aug 22, 2009)

My model HD-337-U2C Beyond Micro HD was used for USB backup i detached it and tryed to reconnect it to my Macbook. The device doesn't mount or show up on the desktop. I tried to connect to the original cpu that it was initially connect to and it doesn't mount there either. I can't find any software/drivers to get this unit to boot. Can anyone help me:sigh:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How did you detach it from the original computer? Have you turned the drive on and off?


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

I'd shut it all down and disconnect everything from the MAC, reset the SMU. Shut everything back down, then connect everything. Turn on ur periferials first then turn on your MAC. It might work. 

Reset SMU article: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1411


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If it won't show on the other computer that it was on to begin with, there is a problem with the drive, not the Mac. Besides, resetting the SMU is a last resort type thing for the power system, things relating to the battery, power adaptor, backlighting, and internal disk sleeping. It does not have anything to do with external devices.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

SMU controls input/output that can affect ext HD.

I missed that part about connecting it to another computer... it's probably a bad drive...


----------

